# Weight 2kg over limit



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi there,

I am new here and yet to introduce myself in the right post, but would like to ask an urgent question.
I had recently lost 2 stone (after initially putting on 5 stone) but have put on a lot of it again. I am currently 2kg (3-4 lbs) over the limit to get accepted for NHS treatment (that's what it said when I got the pink forms through). Today is the day I have to call in for the Pink Proforma to get an appointment for bloods and scans. I am scared that it might mean that I get refused. It's silly, but I am even worried about how heavy my clothing will be as I always weigh myself naked and in the last 8 weeks I put on 4kg (it's coming off nicely now again). I've just started new BP meds and am expecting my weight to drop fast, but am really worried that I get rejected because of 2kg.
Does anyone here have similar experiences? Have you been rejected because you weight was a little over the limit or have they said to come back after the weight loss? 
Thank you for your answers in advance and I am looking forward to meet you all and help out wherever I can.


----------



## smarla (May 12, 2013)

Hi there

My clinic was really strict on the weight limit and weighed me at every appointment until I hit the right BMI.  Saying that, they often measured my height each time so there are a few tricks - if you wear flat shoes but with thick socks, they don't always make you take them off.  And stretch super-tall!  

Also once I had made the weight target, they never weighed me again.  Although they are able to do that at any point.

It's important to remember the nurses are only following the criteria they're given, and I found most were really supportive and really wished me well.  

I know how hard it can be to drop those last few pounds, especially when you've been dieting for a while.  My last tip is to drink A LOT of water starting 5 days before, then taper right off down to nothing before your appointment.

And don't worry too much if you miss this target, it just puts you back a few weeks, rather than stopping all together.  xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

Are you at St Mary's? I just know they do the pink forms 

It's a real mix to be honest I have friends who got sent away and told to come back and others who they didn't weigh, some asked could they go through the system whilst they lost the weight but were told to come back in 2-3 months 

Why don't you ask on the St Mary's board as the ladies there will know how strict they are at the mo, I would link you to it but just getting ready for work 

If you can't find it shout xx


----------



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, thank you for your advice. I had the first appointment and the nurse who took my measurements and bloods was really nice. She told me that I shouldn't worry too much as I was only a tiny bit over the limit and that by the time I have my appointment with the consultant I will have lost the weight. 
Unfortunately I have been weighed in my clothes.... so that adds more weight as I am weighing myself naked. I think I have to take that into consideration next time. 
Lilly83, yes, I am at St Mary's.


----------

